# Bob Seger - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Tuesday, April 12

Air Canada Centre


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting, is he still able to fill arena's. Not saying he is bad in anyway, just questioning the venue size. Or does he fall into the Jimmy Buffet type thing?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Smallish tour in the spring - new album in the summer - larger tour summer/fall apparently. Couple small arenas to start this tour then "NHL/NBA" arenas (HSBC Arena in your neck of the woods before Toronto). Tickets seem to run around $60-$70 in the States so maybe he's figuring lower price = more people?

Might get a couple friends together and hit the Toronto show - we were all weened on Detroit radio so Bob gets a disproportionately large chunk of the soundtrack for our collective youth. Live Bullet still gets pulled out here more than any Zep or Who or Doors CDs might.

If a Detroit date or two gets announced before Toronto then it'll be a Detroit roadtrip for sure. 

I can kinda see a Buffet vibe - replace the hawaiian shirts with denim, margaritas become cans of Schlitz (or Pabst or Strohs).


----------

